# Σύνδεση προτάσεων



## fifini (Mar 11, 2015)

"Του είπαμε ένα τραγουδάκι πριν κοιμηθεί και, όταν άρχισε *να νυστάζει* και *να κλείνουν τα μάτια του*, τον φιλήσαμε και οι δυο."

Γεια σε όλους σας! Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί η χρονική πρόταση "όταν άρχισε" συνδέεται με την Κύρια "τον φιλήσαμε και οι δυο" και όχι με την βουλητική "να νυστάζει". Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πότε μια πρόταση δε συνδέεται με την διπλάνη της!!!! Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2015)

Του είπαμε ένα τραγουδάκι πριν κοιμηθεί και _μετά_ τον φιλήσαμε και οι δυο.

Πότε ήταν αυτό το μετά;

...όταν άρχισε να νυστάζει και να κλείνουν τα μάτια του (η δευτερεύουσα, παρένθετη πρόταση)

Συνεπώς:

Του είπαμε ένα τραγουδάκι πριν κοιμηθεί και_, όταν άρχισε να νυστάζει και να κλείνουν τα μάτια,_ τον φιλήσαμε και οι δυο.

Επειδή είναι μεγάλη η παρένθετη πρόταση, οριοθετείται από τα δύο κόμματα, που μας διευκολύνουν να καταλάβουμε τον συσχετισμό. Το _όταν_ μάς βοηθάει να εντοπίσουμε την παρουσία της δευτερεύουσας πρότασης.


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2015)

...
Του είπαμε ένα τραγουδάκι πριν κοιμηθεί και, όταν άρχισε να νυστάζει και να κλείνουν τα μάτια του, τον φιλήσαμε και οι δυο.

Συνδέονται μέσω του έμμεσου αντικειμένου της κύριας (*του *είπαμε, *τον *φιλήσαμε, ενώ το άμεσο αντικείμενο είναι το* τραγουδάκι*), αφού και η παρένθετη χρονική αναφέρεται στο ίδιο πρόσωπο, το νοούμενο υποκείμενο της χρονικής (*αυτός *που άρχισε να νυστάζει).

Αν θέλεις να δεις πιο καθαρά τη σύνδεση, μπορείς να βγάλεις τη «βουλητική» από τη μέση και να το διαβάσεις έτσι:

Του είπαμε ένα τραγουδάκι πριν κοιμηθεί και, όταν νύσταξε κι έκλειναν τα μάτια του, τον φιλήσαμε και οι δυο.


----------



## fifini (Mar 11, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ! Βέβαια, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ποτέ να αναγνωρίσω τέτοια είδους σύνδεση και με εκνευρίζει λίγο αυτό! Μου φαίνεται πιο λογικό μια πρόταση να συνδέεται με την ακριβώς διπλανή της!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2015)

Το ότι δεν συνδέεται πάντα και υποχρεωτικά με τη διπλανή της το κατάλαβες και εδώ -- κάτι σε ενόχλησε και σε οδήγησε να ρωτήσεις. Αυτό που ίσως σε δυσκολεύει καμιά φορά είναι η προβληματική στίξη (όπως εδώ τα κόμματα) που η δουλειά τους είναι να βοηθούν σε αυτόν τον διαχωρισμό.

Η παραπάνω πρόταση μπορεί να αποκτήσει και πιο βαθιά επίπεδα παρένθεσης. Παράδειγμα:

Του είπαμε ένα τραγουδάκι πριν κοιμηθεί και, όταν άρχισε να νυστάζει _(αφού είχαμε ταξιδέψει όλη μέρα κι όλη νύχτα)_ και να κλείνουν τα μάτια, τον φιλήσαμε και οι δυο.

Όπως βλέπεις, για να βοηθήσουμε τον αναγνώστη χρησιμοποιούμε άλλο ένα ζευγάρι δείκτες εδώ: τις παρενθέσεις.


----------



## fifini (Mar 11, 2015)

μου το έκανες πιο πολύπλοκο τώρα!!! Μια ερώτηση, μήπως επειδή οι δυο βουλητικές συνδέονται παρατακτικά με τον σύνδεσμο "και", δε μπορούν να συνδεθούν με άλλη πρόταση;

Υ.Γ. Στην πρόταση : Δεν ήθελε να φάει ούτε να βγει από το σπίτι
οι 2 βουλητικές συνδέονται με το "ούτε" , η Κύρια με ποια συνδέεται;(λογικά με την διπλανή βουλητική;)


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2015)

...
Μαζί και οι δύο βουλητικές, όπως τις λες, αποτελούν το αντικείμενο της κύριας: τι δεν ήθελε;

Μη δίνεις προτεραιότητα στη σύνδεση, σημασία έχει η _σύνταξη, _η αναγνώριση των όρων της πρότασης και η λειτουργία τους, ο συντακτικός τους ρόλος σ' αυτήν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2015)

Η κύρια πρόταση είναι: Δεν ήθελε _κάτι_.

Τι δεν ήθελε; Να φάει = Δεν ήθελε να φάει.

Μήπως ήθελε να βγει; Όχι. Δεν ήθελε ούτε να βγει από το σπίτι. 

Μαζί:

Δεν ήθελε να φάει, ούτε να βγει από το σπίτι.


----------



## Themis (Mar 11, 2015)

Ετοιμαζόμουνα να γράψω κάτι, αλλά με προλάβανε (ιδίως ο Δαεμάνος στο #7, που έκλεψε τα λόγια ακριβώς που θα έλεγα, σα δε ντρέπεται).
Συντακτικά και λειτουργικά: Δεν ήθελε να φάει ούτε να βγει από το σπίτι = Δεν ήθελε φαγητό ούτε έξοδο.
Με άλλα λόγια, η κύρια πρόταση συνδέεται με τα κομμάτια της και γίνονται μια ωραία ενιαία ατμόσφαιρα.


----------



## fifini (Mar 11, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Μαζί και οι δύο βουλητικές, όπως τις λες, αποτελούν το αντικείμενο της κύριας: τι δεν ήθελε;
> 
> Μη δίνεις προτεραιότητα στη σύνδεση, σημασία έχει η _σύνταξη, _η αναγνώριση των όρων της πρότασης και η λειτουργία τους, ο συντακτικός τους ρόλος σ' αυτήν.



Μου φαίνεται αρκετά δύσκολο να καταλάβω ποια πρόταση συνδέεται με ποια έτσι ώστε να έχω έναν έναν κανόνα στο μυαλό μου. Οπότε θεωρώ, ίσως και λανθασμένως , πως 9/10 φορές μια πρόταση συνδέεται με την αμέσως διπλανή της.Ο Συντακτικός ρόλος νομίζω πως είναι κάτι πιο απλό


----------



## fifini (Mar 11, 2015)

Και κάτι τελευταί: θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει πώς συνδέονται οι παρακάτω προτάσεις; 

«Έφτασε νύχτα, γιατί ήταν πολύ αργά, όταν ξεκίνησε».


----------



## Earion (Mar 11, 2015)

Του είπαμε ένα τραγουδάκι πριν κοιμηθεί και, όταν άρχισε να νυστάζει και να κλείνουν τα μάτια του, τον φιλήσαμε και οι δυο.

Η δομή όλης της περιόδου είναι η εξής:

1. Μία κύρια πρόταση: Του είπαμε ένα τραγουδάκι.

και

2. Δεύτερη κύρια πρόταση: τον φιλήσαμε και οι δύο.

Αυτές οι δύο συνδέονται κατά παράταξη με τον συμπλεκτικό σύνδεσμο *και*.

Από την πρώτη κύρια πρόταση εξαρτάται μία δευτερεύουσα, χρονική: πριν κοιμηθεί.

Από τη δεύτερη κύρια πρόταση εξαρτιόνται δύο δευτερεύουσες, επίσης χρονικές: όταν άρχισε να νυστάζει

και 

όταν άρχισαν να κλείνουν τα μάτια του

Αυτές οι δύο συνδέονται κατά παράταξη με τον συμπλεκτικό σύνδεσμο *και*.

Στη δεύτερη αυτή δευτερεύουσα παραλείπεται το όταν άρχισαν για οικονομία λόγου, επειδή είναι σχεδόν αυτολεξεί επανάληψη της πρώτης.

Και τα δύο ρήματα, άρχισε και άρχισαν έχουν το καθένα το αντικείμενό του. 

Και τα δύο αντικείμενα είναι ρήματα: όταν άρχισε να νυστάζει, και
όταν άρχισαν να κλείνουν τα μάτια του.

Και τα δύο αντικείμενα είναι σε έγκλιση υποτακτική (σε αρχαιότερη φάση της γλώσσας θα ήταν απαρέμφατα, άρχομαι λέγειν, ή μετοχές, άρχομαι λέγων). 

* Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά βουλητική πρόταση.*

Νά το και σε γράφημα:


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2015)

fifini said:


> Και κάτι τελευταί: θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει πώς συνδέονται οι παρακάτω προτάσεις;
> 
> «Έφτασε νύχτα, γιατί ήταν πολύ αργά, όταν ξεκίνησε».



Αυτό θα ήταν καλύτερο να γραφτεί:

Έφτασε νύχτα, γιατί ήταν πολύ αργά όταν ξεκίνησε.

Η χρονική «όταν ξεκίνησε» προσδιορίζει την «ήταν πολύ αργά».

Η αιτιολογική «γιατί ήταν πολύ αργά όταν ξεκίνησε» προσδιορίζει την «έφτασε νύχτα».

Η αιτιολογική περιλαμβάνει τη χρονική στο νόημά της.


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Η αιτιολογική περιλαμβάνει τη χρονική στο νόημά της.



Αναπόσπαστα, γι' αυτό και δεν θέλει κόμμα, αφού δεν είναι παρενθετική, αλλά η χρονική συνθήκη που προσδιορίζει μοναδικά τη ρηματική φράση «ήταν πολύ αργά». Όπως οι περιοριστικές αναφορικές.

Το γράφω εδώ επειδή έχουν πονέσει τα δάχτυλά μου να το γράφω αλλού, εις μάτην όμως. Μερικοί κομματατζήδες δεν παίρνουν ούτε από λόγια ούτε από λογική, μόνο επιμένουν σε τυφλοσούρτες βολικούς μεν, ανεδαφικούς δε, που ανάλογα με την πρόταση, μπορεί να αλλοιώσουν τον ανώτατο άρχοντα, τη σωστή απόδοση του νοήματος. Προφανώς, οι παρόντες εξαιρούνται· όχι επειδή είναι παρόντες, αλλά επειδή δεν είναι ούτε κομματατζήδες ούτε παράλογοι.


----------



## fifini (Mar 11, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους! Ζόρικο πολύ το Συντακτικό ειδικά για εμάς τους "Θετικούς":twit:


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2015)

Πού να σου πω ότι όλοι πλην Earion (και του νίκελ κατά το ήμισυ) είναι των «Θετικών»...


----------



## Earion (Mar 11, 2015)

fifini said:


> Ζόρικο πολύ το Συντακτικό



Το καλύτερο συντακτικό της δημοτικής παραμένει ακόμα (έπειτα από εβδομήντα χρόνια) του Τζάρτζανου (_Νεοελληνική σύνταξις της κοινής δημοτικής_. 2η έκδοση. 2 τόμοι. Θεσσαλονίκη: Αφοί Κυριακίδη, 1996). Με πάμπολλα παραδείγματα από τη ζωντανή γλώσσα.


----------



## fifini (Mar 12, 2015)

Earion said:


> Το καλύτερο συντακτικό της δημοτικής παραμένει ακόμα (έπειτα από εβδομήντα χρόνια) του Τζάρτζανου (_Νεοελληνική σύνταξις της κοινής δημοτικής_. 2η έκδοση. 2 τόμοι. Θεσσαλονίκη: Αφοί Κυριακίδη, 1996). Με πάμπολλα παραδείγματα από τη ζωντανή γλώσσα.



Κάποιο λινκ για να το αγοράσω αυτό το συντακτικό υπάρχει; Μόνο για Ν.Ε. ενδιαφέρομαι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2015)

Καλημέρα

Σε δύο τόμους, εντάξει;

Εδώ βλέπω προμηθευτές. Το από πού και το πώς θα πρέπει να το ψάξεις.

http://www.skroutz.gr/books/232169.Νεοελληνική-σύνταξις-της-κοινής-δημοτικής.html


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2015)

www.protoporia.gr/neoelliniki-syntaxis-tis-koinis-dimotikis-set-2-tomoi-p-153737.html
(με 30% έκπτωση· στο Politeainet.gr το έχουν με –25%)

ΥΓ Νίκελ, και στο skroutz οι εκπτώσεις ξεκινούν από 25%. Μόνο η Πρωτοπορία είναι στο 30%.


----------



## fifini (Nov 12, 2016)

Earion said:


> Του είπαμε ένα τραγουδάκι πριν κοιμηθεί και, όταν άρχισε να νυστάζει και να κλείνουν τα μάτια του, τον φιλήσαμε και οι δυο.
> 
> Η δομή όλης της περιόδου είναι η εξής:
> 
> ...



Αγαπητέ Earion, ξαναγύρισα στο post για να θυμηθώ κάτι και παρατήρησα: γιατί οι προτάσεις «όταν άρχισε να νυστάζει» και «όταν άρχισαν να κλείνουν τα μάτια του» είναι μόνο χρονικές και όχι και βουλητικές μαζί; (αν τις χωρισω στα δύο ρήματα) ; Και κάτι άλλο: γίνεται μια δευτερεύουσα πρόταση να συνδέεται με μια άλλη δευτερεύουσα διαφορετικού είδους; Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο σου.


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2016)

...
Μα ποιες βουλητικές; Επειδή εισάγονται με το _να_; Το _να _είναι μόριο με πολλές χρήσεις, δεν δηλώνει βουλητική λειτουργία. Εκφράζουν επιθυμία, βούληση ή ευχή οι προτάσεις του παραδείγματος; 

Οι βουλητικές προτάσεις είναι εξαρτημένες προτάσεις που εκφράζουν επιθυμία, σχεδιασμό ή ευχή. Είναι αντικείμενα ρημάτων όπως: _θέλω, μπορώ, εύχομαι, αναγκάζομαι, σκοπεύω_ κ.ά. Επίσης, είναι υποκείμενα απρόσωπων ρημάτων και απρόσωπων εκφράσεων όπως: _πρέπει, χρειάζεται, απαγορεύεται, είναι ανάγκη, είναι αδύνατον_ κ.ά. Οι βουλητικές προτάσεις βρίσκονται πάντοτε σε υποτακτική (γι' αυτό και ξεκινούν με το μόριο _να _της υποτακτικής).

http://digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr/modules/ebook/show.php/DSDIM-F102/580/3798,16695/

Όσο για τις διαφορετικού είδους δευτερεύουσες και τη σύνδεσή τους: 

Ήπια έναν καφέ, _αλλά όταν πέρασε η ώρα κι επειδή νύσταζα πάλι_, ήπια κι άλλον.


----------



## fifini (Nov 12, 2016)

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, πάντα νόμιζα ότι το «να» πριν από ρήμα θα ήταν βουλητικό ή τελικό. Έχει πάρα πολλές χρήσεις το «να», όντως. 

Ήπια έναν καφέ, αλλά ήπια κι άλλον, όταν πέρασε η ώρα κι επειδή νύσταζα κι άλλο. 

Εδώ οι δύο κύριες συνδέονται παρατακτικά, όπως και οι δύο δευτερεύουσες μεταξύ τους; Όμως το «και» συνδέει ίδιες προτάσεις.


----------



## fifini (Nov 13, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Μα ποιες βουλητικές; Επειδή εισάγονται με το _να_; Το _να _είναι μόριο με πολλές χρήσεις, δεν δηλώνει βουλητική λειτουργία. Εκφράζουν επιθυμία, βούληση ή ευχή οι προτάσεις του παραδείγματος;
> 
> Οι βουλητικές προτάσεις είναι εξαρτημένες προτάσεις που εκφράζουν επιθυμία, σχεδιασμό ή ευχή. Είναι αντικείμενα ρημάτων όπως: _θέλω, μπορώ, εύχομαι, αναγκάζομαι, σκοπεύω_ κ.ά. Επίσης, είναι υποκείμενα απρόσωπων ρημάτων και απρόσωπων εκφράσεων όπως: _πρέπει, χρειάζεται, απαγορεύεται, είναι ανάγκη, είναι αδύνατον_ κ.ά. Οι βουλητικές προτάσεις βρίσκονται πάντοτε σε υποτακτική (γι' αυτό και ξεκινούν με το μόριο _να _της υποτακτικής).
> ...



νομιζω πως στο παραδειγμα που δινεις με τον καφε, στην ουσια η χρονικη προταση ειναι αιτιολογικη , γι αυτο συνδεεται παρατακτικα με την αλλη αιτιολογικη ¨επειδη περασε η ωρα¨. Κανω λαθος;


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2016)

...
Πώς είναι αιτιολογική το «όταν πέρασε η ώρα»; Αφού δηλώνει πρωτίστως χρόνο. Μπορεί δευτερευόντως να ερμηνεύεται σαν αιτιολογική, αλλά η κύρια, καθοριστική λειτουργία της είναι χρονική. Ας το αναλύσουμε:

Όταν πέρασε η ώρα, ήπια κι άλλον καφέ. Χρονική + κύρια.

Ήπια έναν καφέ και ήπια κι άλλον. Κύρια + σύνδεσμος + κύρια κατά παράταξη.

Ήπια έναν καφέ, αλλά ήπια κι άλλον. Κύρια + εξαρτημένη σαφώς αντιθετική.

Ήπια έναν καφέ, αλλά, όταν πέρασε η ώρα, ήπια κι άλλον. Κύρια + δείκτης αντιθετικής + σαφώς χρονική + υπόλοιπο αντιθετικής.

Ήπια έναν καφέ, κι επειδή νύσταζα, ήπια κι άλλον. Κύρια + σύνδεσμος + σαφώς αιτιολογική + κύρια.

Ήπια έναν καφέ, αλλά, επειδή νύσταζα, ήπια κι άλλον. Κύρια + δείκτης αντιθετικής + αιτιολογική + υπόλοιπη αντιθετική.

Ήπια έναν καφέ, αλλά, όταν πέρασε η ώρα κι επειδή νύσταζα πάλι, ήπια κι άλλον. Κύρια + δείκτης αντιθετικής + χρονική + σύνδεσμος + αιτιολογική + υπόλοιπη αντιθετική.


Τα σπάω και ξαναρίχνω. Κύρια + σύνδεσμος + κύρια κατά παράταξη. 
Σύνταξη = νόημα. Ισότητα.

Σύνταξη δεν παίρνω, μου τη φάγανε, νόημα δεν βγαίνει. Αϊσιχτιρική υποκρυπτόμενη και βάρδα μην ξεσπάσει, γιατί δεν θα μείνει ρουθούνι.


----------



## fifini (Nov 13, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανάλυση! Απλα θελω να καταλαβω πώς πανε οι συνδεσεις. δλδ, εδω εχουμε Κύρια-Κύρια και Χρονικη- Αιτιολογικη;


----------

